# Status of Capt. Eddie Castelin



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

Being a turner who learned quite a bit from Capt. Eddie and who has also purchased several cutters from him, I'm concerned I can't find any news on how he's doing. He hasn't posted a video for over 3 months and I never see him post anything on Facebook or anywhere else.

Does anyone have any news on how he's doing?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

He is recovering … making steady progress. Not back in the shop at the lathe yet, but his level of activity seems to be on the rise. He just posted an update … see:


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Thats the problem with hospitals, go in there for one thing and they find al sorts of other nasty stuff you do not need to know about.

The guy must be OK if the "wife" can give him a bat on the head for being indescreet about vac skills.
Mind you I have managed to block my DC up every now and then!!

Speedy recovery Eddie.

BTW jtriggs While we are on medical aspects, Jon what on earth has happened to your forehead have you looked in a mirror lately?

As an aside while we are still on it has anybody heard from Stefang? another MIA.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Capt Eddie has been very good for the turning community and I was so glad when he went into the hospital about a year ago. I hope and pray he gets better soon.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks ,Gerry. That was a very good video , Capt' Eddie is a real down to earth guy who tells it like it is. I will be looking into the SWAT Symposium in Waco, Tx. It sounds like a really good learning experience with down to earth people.

I'm glad Eddie is on the mend. He is entertaining but also a good teacher.

cheers, Jim


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Eddie's cutters are the best bang for the buck in my estimation, and he's a great guy to boot.
Bill


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

- I have enjoyed him for years. A true patriot….


----------

